# -,

## RK1AT

-.      .      VX5R               .   , , !

----------


## rw3adb

145300 
http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/ind...ge=0#msg115654

145600 -  R1 
http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/ind...ge=1#msg155757

http://www.echolink.ru/ www.qrz.ru

----------


## EW8R

,       2   70 . .

----------

DL8RCB, Igor@D66

----------


## DL8RCB

> .


,   ?
:
:
145.350 
145.625 
145.7125 
145.775 
432.900 
434.625

----------


## RK1AT

> ,   .


  .   .
*:
*145.350 
145.625 
145.7125 
145.775 
432.900 
434.625 

*Echolink:* 
438.900

----------

